# A/C Problem: Reservoir does not drain, leaks onto floor.



## bizriak (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi. I have a 2000 Altima GXE with about 144k miles on it. When I run the A/C a reservoir behind the glove box fills up to overflowing (I'm sure it's just condensation or something--it's just water) and spills all over the floor. It's so bad that it has spilled on and killed the main computer (which I've had to replace--those are VERY specific and hard to find). I've heard this is a common problem with Altimas. Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## Nizzan31 (Sep 6, 2010)

look underneth the car around the area of the firewall where the reservoir is for a rubber drain tube and check to see if its plugged.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Try doing what 'Nizzan31' said. Its probably clogged with leaves or dirt. If u dont see it clogged you might have to check the black box behind the glove box.


----------

